# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare > Muzika botërore >  Metal Foto

## tom

PANTERA..extreme steel tour..COBO ARENA.MI. 30 qershor 2001..

----------


## tom

blind guardian...

----------


## rudi c33

PO E NIS KETE TEME
ME FOTO 
GRUPESH
KENGETARESH
DHE FOTO ALBUMESH
SHPRESOJ TE MARIN PJESE
TE GJITH METALARET
MIRSEVINI

----------


## rudi c33

PO E NIS ME 
   SCORP....

----------


## rudi c33

MANOWOR,KY ASH GRUPI IM E PREFERUAR

----------


## rudi c33

IRON METAL

----------


## dionea

Hi!

----------


## dionea

KORN

----------


## rudi c33

i kemi nga anglia keto did
   po iki ti shoh me javen tjeter

----------


## rudi c33

deicide

----------


## rudi c33

cannibal corpse

----------


## rudi c33

DEICIDE

----------


## rudi c33

ja gjyshi

----------


## tom

phil anselmo PANTERA

----------


## rudi c33

metallica dhe motorhead

----------


## rudi c33

metallica

----------


## rudi c33

motorhead

----------


## rudi c33

metallica dhe megadeth

----------


## rudi c33

megadeth

----------


## rudi c33

MANOWAR

----------

